
Ask HN: Good courses on design? - plet
Are there any good resources or free online courses that I could try to see if I like design?<p>Ideally it&#x27;d be something me and my non-technical wife could learn together but my google-fu is unable to find anything good so I&#x27;ll take whatever comes my way.
======
rcavezza
There are some really good design tracks on treehouse:
[http://teamtreehouse.com](http://teamtreehouse.com)

Here are some other things I found:

[https://hackdesign.org/](https://hackdesign.org/)
[http://www.designcourse.com/](http://www.designcourse.com/)

------
icco
+1 for [https://hackdesign.org/](https://hackdesign.org/)

